# Broken USB cable - how to repair?



## redrobo (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a *USB connection *for my Sat Nav signal receiver that is *damaged* and works when fiddled with then held steady. 

I have temporarily fitted a splint but it is temporary.

Please could someone advise me on how to CUT out the damage old cable end and connect a new one purchased from MAPLINS UK?

What are the pitfalls to look for, any quick fixes other that cutting the damaged end off.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Not sure how easy it is to open the receiver, but the cable might end with a plug. Otherwise it will be soldered. Either way should be easier than trying to splice a cable together.


----------

